# LBG - Sunday - The redfin awaken + AKFF Lunch, CBR.



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah yeah, that was some good pizza! Company was so-so ( Jokes ofcourse! ) and Claire and i had a blast meeting some new people, im sure Milt enjoyed himself on his Birthday 

Thats some FAT Redfin, you get them on the troll or stop and cast?
Conditions would have been ideal this morning, maybe if your mate gets super sily keen, or we can get some other idiot ( Yeah, like me  ) we could do a trip to a Dam like Googong?

Nice to meet you Milt & Co, with the reports the Mangoes have been presenting dont be suprised if Red or I came to town to gatecrash :lol:

Red, have fun down the coast mate 8)


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Redphoenix, those are all redfin? The two biggies are quite a few sizes larger!

Nice to read the story and see the pics. On the map, how many kms would you have done?

By the way, I like the look of Brad's espri [the pic of him on water with first fish]. It looks a nice shape and colour. Bit of flare in the bow. Cool.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Whoa, that's one bright and shiny new yak! I had to put my sunglasses on just to look at the pics.  
Nice brace of redfin there guys, well done.
Also! Happy Birthday Milt!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

couple of impressive reddies there fellas


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

As usual RP a complete and comprehensive report albiet a follow up. Geez I wish I had the computer skills that you have, your post's are so good with piccies, quotes, interesting correspondence.

You da man red

Pity ya live in Canberra 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report and pics Red, and lovely fat redfin as well 

Did I read correctly, you play volleyball :shock: Volleyball is my favorite thing after yak fishing, I've been playing beach and hardcourt for quite a few years. The move to Canberra is looking better and better :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good stuff red, and good to see you've recruited another canberra esprit fisho!


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Im glad someone can catching fish one there first trip out.....took me 3 weeks and 5 trips to get my first fish in my yak.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Red, work is likely to be based at ANU, and I guess I'll try and find accomodation nearby. If the work goes ahead (still haven't heard definately one way or the other) I'll definately be looking for a game or two a week :wink:

Do you Caberra-based guys ever head out and fish Jindabyne??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes guys. It was great to finally to put a name to the RED AKKF threads and an enjoyable lunch was had by all. It was great to meet mr and mrs RED, baby RED, mini legend RED too, even if I wasn't allowed to play with his cars 

Paffoh and Miss Paffoh it too was a pleasure, I'm hoping your tan lines fade in well. You can always tell everyone you just got a bit excited with the white zinc cream :wink:

Once again if any of you two find yourself down this way, i have a spare yak and for certain the mangoes will give you a run for your money especially the salmon-less Shark hunter Poddy 

Milt,


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hehehe... no problems


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Red, nice catch. The lake looks like a nice protected area to paddle too. Mick.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

We are not worthy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red you will be doing fishing seminars next :lol:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I think that maybe the carp are responsible for the bubbles. The redfin may just be hanging around for a free feed of anything that thinks it has escaped?

Rob.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX60aP0AACvfgAAScKOACpDkFAo///8gMAD6lg1U/JkU9R6QzSfqgbUZMmgBE0mamTIAAAAADUxFPKbEhptIDTTaQbSaEBJqC+ppVannlp5zmk1TIaEZYrOhGzOOyjFui4Oo9Eg/AxONFW/r03Z7YZrU7LFL6dnAyGNIvQG2Tt5eVMGirh3/MtpJJEq8Pd4NS3jEoLTWpmB4BLG0m0ZQbCCM21pfvNRAlWg2BBWoaOO4gLSjW41G4RgbwjbAuQSXutQx8TgVk3BxB7Ikmctrd5iNkhadcSqbD5sQiJgsjQCR4nSDRgULVLWQncAgNcJimOmojfB8dEj1gwfi7kinChIP1o0foA==


----------

